# Seebarsch in Zeeland



## Hecht.123 (9. Mai 2010)

Hi
ich wollt mal ein Forum für die Seebarschangelei in Zeeland(NL) eröffnen 
Also alle die Erfahrungen oder Tips haben... einfach reinschreiben .


Hecht.123


----------



## Hecht.123 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

Hey,
keiner irgendwelche Erfahrungen was den Seebarsch in dieser Region angeht?

Ich würde mich über ein paar Antworten sehr freuen,
Hecht.123


----------



## Stefan660 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

Hallo Hecht.123,

war letzte Woche Mittwoch mit einem Kollegen am Neeltje Jans und haben unser Glück probiert. Leider ging gar nichts. Nur vereinzelt wurden einige Hornhechte gefangen, alles auf Pose. Auf unsere Wobbler, Blinker und Gummis ging nichts. Um 18 Uhr haben wir dann wieder eingepackt und sind zurück gefahren.

Die einzigen Fische die wir gesehen haben waren wohl einige große Meeräschen.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## mitläufer (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

Hallo Hecht.123

wir waren im September 2009 das erste mal in Zeeland. Habe mich auf Wolfsbarsch versucht und muß sagen, dass ich infiziert bin! Wenn ein "Rudel" da ist, dann macht es richtig Spaß. Geschmeckt haben die Fische zudem ganz hervorragend :k

Hier habe ich einen kurzen Bericht geschrieben.

Super Infos gibts von Rob auf www.wolfsbarsch.com.

Ich freu mich schon auf Juli, dann gehts wieder nach Zeeland. Die Strände sind ja sowieso ein Traum. Das ist toll für Mama & Tochter während Papa & Sohn angeln |supergri Hoffentlich dann häufiger als die 2mal, die wir dort letztes Jahr los waren...

Gruß


----------



## Hecht.123 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

Hi, 
danke an alle für die Infos :m. 
Wo genau fährst du denn hin? Ich werde Anfang August nach Breskens fahren (das ist ganz im Süden, fast an der Belgischen Grenze). Wie habt ihr denn geangelt ? Mit Naturköder oder Wobbler/Twister etc.?

Gruß 
Hecht.123


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*



Hecht.123 schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke an alle für die Infos :m.
> Wo genau fährst du denn hin? Ich werde Anfang August nach Breskens fahren (das ist ganz im Süden, fast an der Belgischen Grenze). Wie habt ihr denn geangelt ? Mit Naturköder oder Wobbler/Twister etc.?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Hecht.123,

wenn du, wie es aussieht,noch nicht die große Erfahrung
mit den Wölfen hast,dann folge dem angegebenen Link.
War letztes Jahr selbst mit Rob auf der Oosterschelde und
hatte ein tolles WE.Der Typ ist spitze und gibt sich alle
Mühe, die Leute an den Fisch zu bringen.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jvt1972 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

brauche ich eine vergünning bei oder auf oder in Neeltje Jans ?
auf der see seite ? 
auf der polderseite ?
gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Hecht.123 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

Hi Jürgen,
Nein, du brauchst keine Vergünnigung, weil sowohl Nordsee als auch Oosterschelde "offenes Meer" und daher kostenlos zu beangeln sind. 

Gruß,
Hecht.123


----------



## ACNalle (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

Hey Hecht,

war vorletztes Jahr (leider) das letzte Mal in Zeeland und kann Dir da auch die Gegend um Neeltje Jans empfehlen. Waren da auf der Mole am Buitenhaven (also Nordsee) Richtung de Banjaard. Hab da aber schnell die "klassische" Brandungsangel-Methode gewählt, da sonst nicht ging. Sprich mit Seeringelwürmern auf Grund. Da gingen dann auch einige Wölfe drauf und du hast noch angenehmen Beifang, da zu dieser Zeit ja auch die Plattis unterwegs sind.  
Das beste an diesem Ausflug war aber der Seehund, der irgendwann nur nen Meter vor mir im Wasser lag und uns beobachtete 

Kann dir aber auch den Strand gegenüber (de Banjaard) empfehlen (falls du das Material für Brandungsangeln hast). Möglichst nah an der Stormvloedkering fängt man eigentlich immer etwas muss jedoch Dank Sturm und Untergrund mit dem ein oder anderen Verlust rechnen. 

Wenn du irgendwelche Fragen zur Gegend hast, schreib einfach ne Nachricht, hab mein "halbes" Leben dort verbracht und kann dir sicher ein paar Tipps geben


----------



## Quastenflosser (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

Wir fahren auch jedes Jahr nach Vrouwenpolder.
Kann man am Neeltje Jaans auch ohne brandungsangeln angeln?
was brauch ich da für ein Equipment. Hab leider in NL noch nie geangelt, geschweige denn im Salzwasser.


----------



## Hot_Spot (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

Ich bin ab Freitag übers Wochenende in Kortgene, nicht weit von Neeltje-Jans. 

Freue mich schon wie bekloppt :vik:

Grüße


----------



## ACNalle (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

@ Quastenflosser

Ja sicher kannst du da von den Molen auch mit Pose, Blinkern oder Twistern angeln (die Schleuse zwischen Oosterschelde und Veerse Meer ist auch optimal zur Heringszeit und nicht so überfüllt wie am Grevelinger Meer #6). Und jetzt langsam müssten auch die Hornhechte da eintrudeln. Da ist eigentlich nen Gleitfloß und Heringsfetzen optimal. Aber von Vrouwenpolder aus bist du ja in 15 Minuten auf Neeltje Jans. Einfach mal hinfahren und die Jungs und Mädels dort fragen, was gerade gut beisst. Aber auch die Leute aus den Angelläden sind immer recht freundlich und geben dir allerlei gute Tipps. 
Die Heringe zeigen ja in diesem Jahr, dass es da keine sicheren Prognosen gibt. :q

Und das du da noch nie geangelt hast, ist doch fast eine Schande  Gibt nichts entspannenderes, als mit nem Bier am Strand zu stehen, aufs Meer zu schauen und sich zu freuen, dass das Knicklicht wedelt


----------



## Quastenflosser (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

Kannst du mir evtl. noch paar Tips geben was ich für drundlegendes Equipment ich dort brauche? Wie gesagt, eine Brandungsrute hab ich net


----------



## Rob.a.m. (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

Hier ein paar Tips zur Ausrüstung für die Uferanglei an der Oosterschelde:
>>Ausrüstung Ufer<<

In der aktuellen Rute und Rolle (6/2010) ist ein Bericht zu finden über das Wolfsbarschangeln an der Oosterschelde, lesenwert .

Grüsse Rob


----------



## Hot_Spot (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

Ist noch jemand übers Wochenende in Zelland. Man könnte sich ja verabreden.

Schreibt einfach hier rein oder ne PN.

Grüße


----------



## Hecht.123 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

Hi,weiß einer das aktuelle Mindestmaß für Seebarsch? Ich hab noch so ne angegilbte Infokarte von Renesse, da ist das Mindestmaß 36cm. 
Wie sieht das heute aus, hat sich das mit der Zeit geändert?

Grüße Hecht.123


----------



## ACNalle (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

Laut vispas.nl sind das immer noch 36 cm...und die sollten wohl wissen, was sie verlangen


----------



## Hecht.123 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

Okay Danke


----------



## S.D. (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seebarsch in Zeeland*

Hey zusammen,

habe ebenfalls viele Jahre dort meinen Urlaub verbracht (Kamperland Campingplatz "De Roompot")

Leider ist es bei mir schon ein paar Jahre her, wo ich das letzte mal dort geangelt habe.

Gefangen haben wir immer an der Brücke zwischen Osterschelde und Nordsee.

Auf beiden Seiten konnte man je nach Gezeiten mit Makrelenpaternoster und 150g + Blei Seebarsch und co. fangen!

Einfach direkt neben der Brücke auswerfen und nach und nach einholen.

Es kann aber unter Umständen ziemlich gefährlich an beiden Seiten werden.
Am besten geht ihr da NICHT auf die Steine unter der Brücke.


Obwohl wir das früher als junge halbstarke Kerle auch gemacht haben #d


2 Stunden bevor die Flut ihren Höchststand hat kannst du fein mit Paternoster und Wttwürmen bzw. Sagas auf Scholle und evtl. Seebarsch gehen.

Dies kannst du schön an dem Strand "De Banjaard" machen!

Poste mal deine Fische nach deinem Urlaub


VG


----------

